# à l'épreuve de



## totor

No sé por qué, pero no me convence demasiado la traducción de esta locución por *a prueba de*.

Con seguridad, eso es lo que significa la mayoría de las veces, pero hay otras en que algo me hace ruido.

Voy a ponerles un par de ejemplos:

(Les aclaro que se trata de un libro de filosofía, pero también me ha pasado lo mismo en otros textos.)

_L'expérience du temps serait-elle possible si nous n'étions mis d'abord *à l'épreuve* d'un certain changement, autrement dit de certains événements?_

_Là encore, c'est *à l'épreuve* de l'evénement que s'éprouve la temporalité._

En estos dos casos, traducir por *a prueba de* me genera muchas dudas, y me da la sensación de que hay un matiz que se me escapa.


----------



## yserien

Quizá sea el mismo matiz que en ocasiones encontramos entre preuve y épreuve.(El tema me supera, lo dejo para otras personas más preparadas, suerte.)


----------



## totor

Tal vez.

Gracias, Yserien.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Efectivamente no se trata aquí de la forma "a prueba de" (fuego/bala....). Se trata de la expresión: mettre  à l'épreuve= soumettre à l'expérience/ essayer pour vérifier. Propongo:
_...si, primero, no tuviéramos que hacer la experiencia de cierto cambio, o sea...
_La seconde phrase est plus difficile.Je pense que_ "à l'épreuve de" _dérive de_ "faire l'épreuve de qqchose= en faire l'expérience, l'essayer, en recevoir les effets.
_...que s'éprouve la temporalité_= que l'on connait/ que l'on prend conscience de la temporalité.
_Un saludo


----------



## totor

Muchas gracias, Gurb, creo que los tiros van para el lado que tú dices.

Esta locución es uno de esos "falsos amigos", que parecen sencillitos pero encierran una gran complicación.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Para el primer ejemplo, no le veo gran problema en usar *a la prueba*: 

*...si no nos sometieran antes a la prueba de algún cambio...*


En el segundo ejemplo sí que no me cuadra mucho y diría: 

*...el peso del acontecimiento nos hace sentir la temporalidad.*


----------



## totor

¿Qué opinan de estas opciones?

_L'expérience du temps serait-elle possible si nous n'étions mis d'abord *à l'épreuve* d'un certain changement, autrement dit de certains événements?

_ ¿Sería posible la prueba del tiempo si no tuviéramos que hacer ante todo la experiencia de cierto cambio, en otras palabras de ciertos acontecimientos?

_Là encore, c'est *à l'épreuve* de l'evénement que s'éprouve la temporalité._

Una vez más, la temporalidad es una experiencia que remite al acontecimiento.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

totor said:


> _L'expérience du temps serait-elle possible si nous n'étions mis d'abord *à l'épreuve* d'un certain changement, autrement dit de certains événements?
> 
> _ ¿Sería posible la prueba del tiempo si no tuviéramos que hacer ante todo la experiencia de cierto cambio, en otras palabras de ciertos acontecimientos?
> 
> .




Yo sustituiría *hacer *por *realizar *o *llevar a cabo*.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Después de darle algunas vueltas, propongo las siguientes construcciones:_


L'expérience du temps serait-elle possible si nous n'étions mis d'abord à l'épreuve d'un certain changement, autrement dit de certains évènements?
_
* ¿Podríamos percibir el tiempo sin pasar previamente por cierto cambio, es decir, por ciertos acontecimientos?  *_


Là encore, c'est à l'épreuve de l'évènement que s'éprouve la temporalité._

*Una vez más, viviendo el acontecimiento es como se percibe la temporalidad.
*


----------



## totor

Gracias, Marcos y Víctor.

Ésta me parece muy interesante:



Víctor Pérez said:


> _L'expérience du temps serait-elle possible si nous n'étions mis d'abord à l'épreuve d'un certain changement, autrement dit de certains évènements?
> _
> * ¿Podríamos percibir el tiempo sin pasar previamente por cierto cambio, es decir, por ciertos acontecimientos?  *




Ésta no termina de convencerme:



Víctor Pérez said:


> _Là encore, c'est à l'épreuve de l'évènement que s'éprouve la temporalité._
> 
> *Una vez más, viviendo el acontecimiento es como se percibe la temporalidad.*




Pero es cuestión de pensarla…


----------



## Nolax

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Hola a todos,

como traducirían esto:
" Les pays emérgents *à l'épreuve* de la crise"

Gracias


----------



## Jaime Bien

Yo creo que la traducción de este titular podría ser: "La crisis pone a prueba a los países emergentes".

Si hubiera una coma en la frase ("Les pays emérgents, à l'épreuve de la crise"), el titular podría ser: "Los países emergentes, a prueba de crisis" (en cuanto a que la crisis no les afecta).


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Nueva pregunta​
Hola. Tengo otra consulta en referencia a esta locución (¡y no sé cómo indicar que se trata de una nueva pregunta!)

El contexto: no sólo hay un vacío, en filosofía, después de la muerte de Hegel, sino también después de Husserl, quien instituyó el vacío como tema, asunto u objeto de la humanidad filosofante.

El texto: "Ce que lui entrevoit et désigne sous l'univers solide des essences, c'est la part de l'ombre, ce qui désormais met le philosophe à l'épreuve de l'impossibilité de penser".

Mi intento: "Lo que él entrevé y designa bajo el universo sólido de las esencias, es la parte de la sombra, lo que en adelante somete al filósofo a la prueba de la imposibilidad de pensar". Otra posibilidad: "...hace que experimente la imposibilidad de pensar".

Me pasa que lo capto en francés... pero es "una dura prueba" expresarlo en castellano

Bonjour!


----------



## totor

Tus opciones me parecen buenas, León.

Otra posibilidad: "somete al filósofo a la experiencia de la imposibilidad de pensar".


----------



## GURB

Hola
Me parece que tu primera opción: _somete al filósofo a la prueba de_ _la imposibilidad_...es la mejor ya que respeta a la vez el fondo y la forma.


----------



## Ugolino

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Una duda en la misma dirección: "Le charisme à l'éprueve du pouvoir", por ejemplo. Es una expresión que se repite mucho en francés. Sé lo que significa, pero 'a prueba de' me parece una mala traducción española, es decir, un galicismo. Hay otros casos en los que la fórmula española se ajusta bien, pero aquí no. ¿Cómo traudiciríais esto?

Gracias
Ugolino


----------



## swift

Hola:

Yo también creo que "a la prueba de" es una aberración gramatical. La preposición más apropiada es "bajo".


----------



## Ugolino

Sí, probablemente es más apropiada, pero no restituye toda la idea de la expresión francesa que implica una confrontación y una prueba, en realidad. ¿No te parece?

Ugolino


----------



## totor

Ugolino said:


> "Le charisme à l'éprueve du pouvoir"



Yo sé que esto va a ser más o menos après la mort le médecin  , dado el tiempo transcurrido, pero como _à l'épreuve de_ es una expresión que siempre me genera dudas, cada tanto vuelvo a este hilo para revisarlo, y sólo ahora me encuentro con este post de Ugolino.

Me da la impresión de que la opción más válida de tu problema es la que dio Jaime Bien al de Nolax:



Nolax said:


> " Les pays emérgents *à l'épreuve* de la crise"





Jaime Bien said:


> "La crisis pone a prueba a los países emergentes".



Vale decir, *el poder pone a prueba el carisma*.


----------



## Johnsyncrony

*Nueva pregunta
*Hilos unidos​
*La politesse à l'épreuve de l'égalité
*Hola esta frase me da vueltas por que no es lógico  que signifique la cortesía a prueba de la igualdad.


----------



## Paquita

Podría tener sentido si se tratara de igualdad entre hombres y mujeres, y de la cortesía "a la antigua" de un hombre que por ejemplo cedía su asiento a una mujer o le pagaba el restaurante o... Si mujer y hombre son iguales, ya no hay motivo para que siga haciéndolo. (bueno, así interpreto la frase que nos das...)

Pero sin contexto, a lo mejor estoy totalmente equivocada...


----------



## lemmerz

Estoy bastante de acuerdo con Paquit&; la traducción que yo haría sería más o menos así: "la cortesía puesta a prueba por la igualdad" (bien entendido que igualdad en este contexto es aquello que se deriva de las leyes que se han dictado para promover la igualdad de género).


----------



## Johnsyncrony

Es el titulo de un articulo.. el articulo es una comparación entre la cultura china y la francesa. Primero habla del trato hacía la gente mayor y luego hace una comparacion del trato hacía la mujer hace 5 siglos y en la actualidad en ambas culturas.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Johnsyncrony said:


> Es el titulo de un articulo.. el articulo es una comparación entre la cultura china y la francesa. Primero habla del trato hacía la gente mayor y luego hace una comparacion del trato hacía la mujer hace 5 siglos y en la actualidad en ambas culturas.


 
Yo propondría un simple: *Cortesía frente a Igualdad*.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Jaime Bien.

 Eso no es traducir, sino reescribir. No podemos proponer cualquier cosa más o menos próxima. No es el objetivo del juego. También en francés hubiera podido poner el autor: La politesse face à l'égalité. Courtoisie ou égalité, courtoisie contre égalité, etc.

Pero no es lo que ha hecho. Y el sentido de la expresión que utilizó es algo distinto, por eso lo eligió, digo yo. 
À l'épreuve de siempre sugiere la resistencia a algún factor exterior. Si pones "frente a" sugieres oposición, y te has perdido el contenido del mensaje.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Jaime Bien

Vale, Gévy, acepto lo que me dices. Lo que pasa es que me da la sensación de que cualquier traducción que intente recoger esa idea de resistencia va a quedar un tanto forzado en español, por eso propuse esa simplificación. Intentaré pensar en alguna otra manera de traducirlo, pero creo que no va a ser fácil.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Debo reconocer que la traducción literal -_la cortesía a prueba de la igualdad_- no me suena bien. 

Para eso preferiría la opción propuesta por *Jaime*: "Cortesía frente a Igualdad" (en la que, por cierto, la eventual oposición no me molesta). 

Otra opción:

- *La cortesía en contraste con la igualdad*.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Le he estado dando vueltas. Solo se me ocurren estas opciones y combinaciones por el estilo:

La cortesía puesta a prueba por la consecución de la igualdad.

La cortesía sometida a la consecución de la igualdad.

¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

El problema es que no lo interpreto así, quizás por esto me pongo tan pesada. Tampoco abogo por la traducción literal, algo pesada en un título como éste, sino por una traducción más fiel al sentido e igual de rica semánticamente hablando. Vamos, que sueño con la traducción perfecta porque me parece que hasta ahora no logramos dar con ella.

No sé si pasando por la idea del desafío/reto se podría lograr algo: 

La cortesía retada por la igualdad / Cuando la igualdad reta a la cortesía.

 No es que me convenza mucho tampoco, pero quizás dé un nuevo giro a la forma de buscar traducirlo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

En un post anterior (el # 19), yo puse de manifiesto mi sensación de que la pregunta de Nolax:



Nolax said:


> " Les pays emérgents *à l'épreuve* de la crise"



a mi juicio, estaba correctamente traducida por Jaime, en su momento (más o menos hace un año y medio):



Jaime Bien said:


> "La crisis pone a prueba a los países emergentes".



O yo estoy tout à fait à coté de la plaque, o el problema de Johnsyncrony:



Johnsyncrony said:


> *La politesse à l'épreuve de l'égalité*


 
 es muy similar al de Nolax.

Si esto es así, no entiendo por qué Jaime Bien no sugiere la misma traducción:

*La igualdad pone a prueba la cortesía*.

¿O acaso no les parece correcto?

A mí no me parece una solución automática.

Todo lo contrario, me parece una excelente traducción.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gévy said:


> À l'épreuve de siempre sugiere la resistencia a algún factor exterior. Si pones "frente a" sugieres oposición, y te has perdido el contenido del mensaje.



*Gévy*, a mí esto me parece hilar demasiado fino para luego proponer lo que a continuación propones:



Gévy said:


> No sé si pasando por la idea del desafío/reto se podría lograr algo:
> 
> La cortesía retada por la igualdad / Cuando la igualdad reta a la cortesía.
> 
> No es que me convenza mucho tampoco, pero quizás dé un nuevo giro a la forma de buscar traducirlo.


----------



## Jaime Bien

totor said:


> Si esto es así, no entiendo por qué Jaime Bien no sugiere la misma traducción:
> 
> *La igualdad pone a prueba la cortesía*.
> 
> ¿O acaso no les parece correcto?
> 
> A mí no me parece una solución automática.
> 
> Todo lo contrario, me parece una excelente traducción.


 
Totor, sí que pensé en esa traducción, pero me parecía algo forzada tratándose de conceptos como igualdad y cortesía, pero ahora que la releo, estoy de acuerdo contigo en que podría ser una buena opción, desde luego me suena mejor que otras de las propuestas.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola...

Siguiendo, o tratando de seguir, a Gévy, propongo: "La cortesía *bajo/ante el desafío* de la igualdad".


----------



## totor

Johnsyncrony said:


> *La politesse à l'épreuve de l'égalité*



Me parece que después de años de lidiar con *à l'épreuve de*, tal vez comienzo a comprender su sentido (o por lo menos eso espero  ).

En este caso particular:

La igualdad pone a prueba la cortesía.


----------



## Lexinauta

Hola, Totor:
He leído y releído concienzudamente este hilo, y llegué a la conclusión de que si usamos *'en* la prueba de', todas las frases tienen sentido.
Ahora bien, ¿a mí se me escapa algo o es así de sencillo? 

Estas son todas las preguntas del hilo:

...à l'épreuve d'un certain changement... = ...*en la prueba* de un cierto cambio...
...c'est à l'épreuve de l'evénement que s'éprouve la temporalité. = es *en la prueba* de los acontecimientos que se prueba la temporalidad.
Les pays emérgents à l'épreuve de la crise. = Los países emergentes *en la prueba* de la crisis.
...met le philosophe à l'épreuve de l'impossibilité de penser. = pone al filósofo *en la prueba* de la imposibilidad de pensar.
Le charisme à l'éprueve du pouvoir. = El carisma *en la prueba* del poder.
La politesse à l'épreuve de l'égalité. = La politesse *en la prueba* de la igualdad.

Saludos.
Lexinauta


----------



## totor

Vaya, cuando escribí mi post anterior (el # 34) no me di cuenta de que había toda una página posterior al post de Johnsyncrony (incluyendo uno mío, el # 30) donde hacía la misma propuesta que ahora  , siempre tomada de la de Jaime Bien, que de lejos me parece la más acertada.

Lo que pasa es que la locución de marras siempre me trae problemas.

Pero la sugerencia de Lexi:



Lexinauta said:


> He leído y releído concienzudamente este hilo, y llegué a la conclusión de que si usamos *'en* la prueba de', todas las frases tienen sentido.



si bien parecería tener sentido, me da la impresión de que carece de la fuerza necesaria.

Creo que lo que debería estar presente en la mayoría de los ejemplos propuestos es la idea de resistencia a algo exterior, como bien lo dijo Gévy:



Gévy said:


> À l'épreuve de siempre sugiere la resistencia a algún factor exterior.



Como si dijéramos "a prueba de balas".

Y a mi juicio, la única que da cuenta literal y literariamente de esta idea, es la opción de Jaime:



Jaime Bien said:


> La crisis pone a prueba a los países emergentes



Es una inversión de los términos, pero creo que tan atinada como la que requiere en algunos casos "substituer"  .


----------



## Lexinauta

*Totor*, yo tengo más suerte que vos, porque sólo soy lector y no traductor , y como tal capto el sentido, aunque no llego a ver gran diferencia entre una y otra forma.

Analizando la frase desde otro ángulo, veo que en 'Les pays emérgents à l'épreuve de la crise' no hay ningún verbo, lo que me hace pensar en que se trata de un título.
Ahora bien, manteniendo el mismo orden sintáctico pero agregando un verbo, yo diría: 'Los países emergentes *sufren la prueba* de la crisis.'

_(Espero haber aportado algo al tema... )_


----------



## totor

Lexinauta said:


> Los países emergentes *sufren la prueba* de la crisis.



Pues en ese sufrimiento hay algo de la fuerza que sí posee el original, a mi modo de ver.

¡Y claro está que tu aporte es siempre bienvenido, Lexi!

En el fondo, vos sos el destinatario de nuestro trabajo  .


----------



## totor

*                                       ¡NUEVA PREGUNTA!*
_
À l'épreuve de_ me sigue dando dolores de cabeza.

Aquí tenemos otro ejemplo, que sí es un título:

_Réseau ou champ ? Deux concepts à l'épreuve du pouvoir dans le "travail en réseau"_.

Y también sigo pensando que, como hizo Jaime, hay que proceder a una inversión de los términos, para que la frase tenga la fluidez y comprensión necesarias:

"El poder pone a prueba dos conceptos".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- confrontado con ????

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> confrontado con


Sí, me parece más o menos la misma idea.



Cintia&Martine said:


> confrontado con


Decididamente, me gusta más la tuya, Martine.

La compro  .


----------



## Verolajara

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Hola...
> 
> Siguiendo, o tratando de seguir, a Gévy, propongo: "La cortesía *bajo/ante el desafío* de la igualdad".



Hola, acabo de encontrarme con la misma dificultad de traducción, y después de leer todos los comentarios y las múltiples propuestas, me parece que la noción de "reto" o "desafío" que propuso Gévy y retomó Leon_Izquierdo es bastante acertada. Encontré incluso la misma idea en una traducción francés>inglés: "*Les sciences sociales à l'épreuve du terrain" > "The social sciences and the challenge of fieldwork".*
Yo esto lo traduciría por "Las ciencias sociales ante el desafío del trabajo de campo", por ejemplo.

Saludos!


----------

